# Fröhlichs Top 15: Die dümmsten Fehler, die man als Besucher der Gamescom 2013 begehen kann



## Petra_Froehlich (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fröhlichs Top 15: Die dümmsten Fehler, die man als Besucher der Gamescom 2013 begehen kann* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fröhlichs Top 15: Die dümmsten Fehler, die man als Besucher der Gamescom 2013 begehen kann


----------



## Ottel79 (24. Juli 2013)

Ja, einen Fail habe ich...

Finger weg von den Messe-Babes... Eins davon ist meine Freundin


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Ottel79 schrieb:


> Ja, einen Fail habe ich...
> 
> Finger weg von den Messe-Babes... Eins davon ist meine Freundin


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süß! 

Viel Glück euch beiden!


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2013)

Über Platz 8 kann man streiten, haben wir schonmal gemacht und auch ohne vereinbarte Termine haben wir einiges zu sehen bekommen  Und viel gratis Essen und Trinken dazu 
Naja und der "dümmste" Fehler ist dieses Jahr leider einer den ich begehen muss, weil ich auf Grund von Klausuren keine Zeit für den Trip habe 

Ein weiterer Fehler wäre meiner Meinung nach keinen genauen Plan der Hallen bei sich zutragen. Manche interessante Spiele haben kleinere Stände und sind zwischen den gigantischen Wänden der großen Publisher leicht zu übersehen. Und manchmal übersieht man das offensichtliche. Wir haben letztes Jahr ewig gebraucht um den Stand von Warface zufinden, obwohl der eigentlich ziemlich groß war 
Deswegen immer schon im Vorab kucken, wo man unbedingt hin will und wo der betreffende Stand ist. Mit guter Planung spart man eine Menge Zeit


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

Ich schaff es dieses Jahr ebenfalls wieder nicht. Schade. Würde mir die Gamescom doch gern mal ansehen. Auch wenn ich mich mit Sicherheit keine 8 h anstellen würde um einmal AC 4 spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## haep2 (24. Juli 2013)

Toller Artikel, kann sämtlichen Punkten voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Hmm ... vllt. sollte ich als Super Moderator (  ) mal bei der PCG anfragen, ob ich nicht für die GC 2014 einen Presseausweis bekomme! Das wäre doch wohl das Mindeste, um meine grandiosen Leistungen hier zu würdigen!


----------



## Rosenrot91 (24. Juli 2013)

Bei der Anreise zu viel Geld ausgeben. Das Buslogistikunternehmen EuroTouring bietet Shuttles von 23 Städten an, Eintrittskarten sind im Preis übrigens enthalten und man spart sich so auch das lange Anstehen an den Kassen. 
http://www.eurotouring.de/bustransfair/messen/detail/event/gamescom-2013-1/


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

@Rabowke: Würde ich befürworten.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... vllt. sollte ich als Super Moderator (  ) mal bei der PCG anfragen, ob ich nicht für die GC 2014 einen Presseausweis bekomme! Das wäre doch wohl das Mindeste, um meine grandiosen Leistungen hier zu würdigen!


 
Nein.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Nein.


 Ja wie Nein ... ?! 

Sicherlich ist das als würdigung zu wenig, da geb ich dir Recht. Da ich aber auf dem Boden geblieben bin, würde mir so ein Ausweis mehr als ausreichen. Kost & Logie übernehm ich natürlich selbst, siehe "auf dem Boden geblieben!". 

Davon ab, gibts Videocoverage von der diesjährigen GC auf pcg.de?


----------



## DerBloP (24. Juli 2013)

Der größte fehler ist sowieso auf die Gamescom zu gehen. Für Spiele die eh + - 6 Monate später auf den Markt kommen, Geld ausgeben(und nicht gerade wenig) sich durch die völlig überfüllten Hallen durch zu schupsen, um sich dann mehrere Stunden an einen Stand zu stellen, um einen Blick auf ein Spiel zu erhaschen, was man sich am selben Tag auch bei YT anschauen kann, bzw eh ein paar Monate später spielbar zuhause liegen hat...
Für mich sind diese offenen messe Tage nichts weiter als Geldeintreiber, damit die Fachpresse in ruhe schlemmen und Spielen kann...oh ja und natürlich auch ausführlich Berichten...


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Juli 2013)

Platz 13 und Platz 1


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> DFür mich sind diese offenen messe Tage nichts weiter als Geldeintreiber, damit die Fachpresse *in ruhe** schlemmen und Spielen kann...oh ja und natürlich auch ausführlich Berichten...


 
Hahahaha 
Messetage sind für Journalisten so ziemlich das Anstrengendste im ganzen Jahr - und Zeit um was zu essen hat man erst recht nicht, wenn man alle 20 Minuten von einem Termin zum nächsten hetzt.

*Fettung von mir.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hahahaha
> Messetage sind für Journalisten so ziemlich das Anstrengendste im ganzen Jahr - und Zeit um was zu essen hat man erst recht nicht, wenn man alle 20 Minuten von einem Termin zum nächsten hetzt.
> 
> *Fettung von mir.


 Ich hab doch angeboten dich bzw. euch zu entlasten ... ihr testet die Spiele, ich schlemme.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Welchen Gutschein für Abonnenten? Wo finde ich den?


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... vllt. sollte ich als Super Moderator (  ) mal bei der PCG anfragen, ob ich nicht für die GC 2014 einen Presseausweis bekomme! Das wäre doch wohl das Mindeste, um meine grandiosen Leistungen hier zu würdigen!



Du kannst froh sein, dass du hier immer noch posten darfst, du alter Klugscheißer....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welchen Gutschein für Abnonnenten? Wo finde ich den?


 
In der kommenden Ausgabe (PCG 08/13) - sollte am Samstag im Briefkasten liegen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## DarthPanda (24. Juli 2013)

ich würde noch tippen nicht zu spät zur GC zu kommen, denn schon nach 1-2 stunden nach Einlass kann es schon voll sein.

Ich persönlich bin Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort und freue mich riesig  jeder Tag bringt uns wieder ein Stückchen näher


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

DarthPanda schrieb:


> ich würde noch tippen nicht zu spät zur GC zu kommen, denn schon nach 1-2 stunden nach Einlass kann es schon voll sein.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort und freue mich riesig  jeder Tag bringt uns wieder ein Stückchen näher


 Arbeitest du dort?


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie ist die gamescom nichts mehr für mich. Es kommt mir so vor, als ginge es nur noch darum, an den fünf Messetagen möglichst viele Konsumenten durch die Stände zu schleusen. Da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause und warte auf die Berichte der Journalisten.

Ich trauere ein wenig den ersten Jahren in Leipzig nach, als die Messe noch übersichtlicher und persönlicher war. Teilweise konnte man damals sogar als normaler Besucher mit den Entwicklern ins Gespräch kommen und Fragen zum Spiel stellen.



Spoiler



*1€ in das Früher-war-alles-besser-Phrasenschwein werf*


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Über Platz 8 kann man streiten, haben wir schonmal gemacht und auch ohne vereinbarte Termine haben wir einiges zu sehen bekommen  Und viel gratis Essen und Trinken dazu


Ich habe mir bereits beim lesen dieses Tipps gedacht, dass dieser aus anderen Gründen dort stehen könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich trauere ein wenig den ersten Jahren in Leipzig nach, als die Messe noch übersichtlicher und persönlicher war. Teilweise konnte man damals sogar als normaler Besucher mit den Entwicklern ins Gespräch kommen und Fragen zum Spiel stellen.
> [...]


 Stimmt ... natürlich wurde die Messe von Jahr zu Jahr größer, aber sind auf der GC in Leipzig öfters mit Designern und Programmierern ins Gespräch gekommen, u.a. einem netten Herrn, der an The Movie gearbeitet hat. 

Damals war alles besser!


----------



## Mothman (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Arbeitest du dort?


Ja, er ist dort Messebabe, die Freundin von Ottel79 .  

EDIT:


> Platz 12: Interview-Fragen von RTL-Teams beantworten


Das würde ich generell als Fail ansehen, nicht nur auf einer Messe.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die gamescom nichts mehr für mich. Es kommt mir so vor, als ginge es nur noch darum, an den fünf Messetagen möglichst viele Konsumenten durch die Stände zu schleusen.


Das ist eigentlich der Sinn einer Messe, ja......

Edit: Der Rabauke ist nur sauer, weil er jetzt viel weiter fahren müsste zur GC.....


----------



## kolb84 (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der Sinn einer Messe, ja......



Du hast auf jeden Fall keine Ahnung. Auf einer Messe werden Potenzielle Kunden umworben und zu diesem Zweck auch gerne mal Neuerungen vorgestellt. Das alles am besten durch einen Berater der einen bei Fragen zur Seite steht.

Auf der GC werden dicke Stände gebaut und der Besucher ist nicht selten eher störend. Hier interessiert nur was die Fachpresse dann nach der Messe berichtet. Für den "normalen" Besucher viel TammTamm und wenig Inhalt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: Der Rabauke ist nur sauer, weil er jetzt viel weiter fahren müsste zur GC.....


 Mowl! 

Ich bin ja dafür die GC in der Reichshauptstadt abzuhalten mit VIP Zugang an einem Tag für König Rabowke mit seiner Gefolgschaft ( Motte, als Frauenversteher! ).


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2013)

ich wär ja dafür wenn man die Messe auf dem Maimarkt abhalten würde


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mowl!
> 
> Ich bin ja dafür die GC in der Reichshauptstadt abzuhalten mit VIP Zugang an einem Tag für König Rabowke mit seiner Gefolgschaft ( Motte, als Frauenversteher! ).


 
Nöö. Wenn dann wieder zurück nach Sachsen. Dresden wär eine Option, Chemnitz oder Leipzig. Oder nach Glauchau.  Ähm Mist uns fehlt da noch ein Messegelände. Wird also nix.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

kolb84 schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall keine Ahnung. Auf einer Messe werden Potenzielle Kunden umworben und zu diesem Zweck auch gerne mal Neuerungen vorgestellt. Das alles am besten durch einen Berater der einen bei Fragen zur Seite steht.
> 
> Auf der GC werden dicke Stände gebaut und der Besucher ist nicht selten eher störend. Hier interessiert nur was die Fachpresse dann nach der Messe berichtet. Für den "normalen" Besucher viel TammTamm und wenig Inhalt.


 
Ahem, jaja, ich hab keine Ahnung.......

Die GC ist keine reine Fachkundenmesse sondern auch eine Endkundenmesse (im Gegensatz zur E3). Bei der GC geht es sehr wohl auch um den "gewöhnlichen" Besucher, also den Spieler. Nirgendo sonst kann mal als Zocker schon Monate vor Release ein Spiel anzocken oder live auf dem Bildschirm sehen. Dass das naturgemäß viele Fans anzieht, versteht sich von selbst, daher die langen Schlagen. Such is life.....

Wenn dir die GC als Endkunde zu wenig attraktive Dinge anbietet (was willst du denn haben???), dann steht es dir ja frei, zuhause zu bleiben.


----------



## Moleny (24. Juli 2013)

> Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2013 verpassen


Verpassen kann man die Messe dank des Internet ja gar nicht mehr wirklich. Wenn man verschiedene Gamesportale abklappert, hat man am Ende mehr von der Messe gesehen als wenn man sie selbst besucht. Und man kann sich das Gedränge, Anstehen und die anderen Anstrenungen sparen. Aber muss halt jeder selber wissen, ob es sich lohnt, für die drei Sachen bei denen man an einem Messetag Hand anlegen kann.

Schlagen sich die PCG-Redakteure eigentlich darum, wer mit zur Messe fahren darf oder werden Streichhölzer gezogen und die Gewinner dürfen im Büro bleiben?


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (24. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt die Oculus Rift vergessen, die Konsolen gehen mir größtenteils am Hintern vorbei. Ist doch ein PC-Magazin hier, die VR-Brille ist auch wichtig. Will die endlich mal austesten.
Kommt auch irgendjemand zum Star Citizen Treffen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

Moleny schrieb:


> Schlagen sich die PCG-Redakteure eigentlich darum, wer mit zur Messe fahren darf oder werden Streichhölzer gezogen und die Gewinner dürfen im Büro bleiben?


 
Also ich hab mich freiwillig gemeldet. Wollte endlich auch mal auf die Gamescom


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

StormtrooperPCGH schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Oculus Rift vergessen, die Konsolen gehen mir größtenteils am Hintern vorbei. Ist doch ein PC-Magazin hier, die VR-Brille ist auch wichtig. Will die endlich mal austesten.
> Kommt auch irgendjemand zum Star Citizen Treffen?


 
Ich wäre ja evtl. gekommen, aber da ich 24/7 auf der RSI Website rumlungere, war ich natürlich zu spät für diesen Poll, der nicht mal klar gemacht hat, dass es sich um eine verbindliche Zusage handelt.....

Also nein, ich werde nicht da sein am SC Treffen....

Auf die Oculus Rift freue ich mich aber auch sehr. Ich werde versuchen, mir diese bei der Gamescom anzschauen und vielleicht sogar mal ausprobieren zu können, wobei das wahrscheinlich natürlich viele vor haben.....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. Juli 2013)

> Schlagen sich die PCG-Redakteure eigentlich darum, wer mit zur Messe fahren darf oder werden Streichhölzer gezogen und die Gewinner dürfen im Büro bleiben?



Es gibt Redakteure, die wollen unbedingt zur E3 und andere, die wollen lieber nach Köln. Wir geben uns Mühe, das "gerecht" zu verteilen. Insbesondere achten wir drauf, dass auch die jungen Kollegen (insbesondere Volontäre) Erfahrungen sammeln.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich freiwillig gemeldet. Wollte endlich auch mal auf die Gamescom


 
Ich dachte, die GC wäre dein Trostpreis, weil du dieses Jahr nicht mit zur E3 durftest....  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die GC wäre dein Trostpreis, weil du dieses Jahr nicht mit zur E3 durftest....
> 
> *duck und weg*


 
Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus ...


----------



## Brainwaver (24. Juli 2013)

Da fällt mir noch ein Fehler ein.
Nicht für Star Citizen gepledged zu haben und dadurch nicht auf das Event parallel zur Gamescom zu können gemeinsam mit weiteren 1000 Fans.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

LOL, die Outdoor Area mit dem Hochseilgarten gab es auch vorheriges Jahr. Also (Nicht neu).




*Top 1* werde ich definitiv nicht verpassen.


----------



## Datamind (24. Juli 2013)

"300" Minuten Warteschlange anstellen? Was kommt als nächstes? Achtung, nur noch 300m bis zum Rheinufer...

Der C64 auf dem Bubble Bobble lief war nur von mir und einem Mädel besetzt  wir hatten Spaß, während andere Leute sich als penetrante Wegelagerer in der Halle breitmachten...


----------



## rstaar (24. Juli 2013)

Solange das Konzept beibehalten wird, eine maximale Anzahl an Besuchern auf das Gelände zu lassen, von denen der Großteil nur die tapezierten Wände der Stände sieht, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr, diese Messe zu besuchen. 

Da man die Hallen aus Kostengründen für die Aussteller nicht in "Ab16-Halle" , "Ab18"-Halle" etc. aufteilen kann, führt kein Weg daran vorbei, diese Messe nur für volljährige Personen zugänglich zu machen, damit jede Person, die diese Messe besucht, auch alles sehen kann, auch wenn es nur der Blick über die Schulter eines anderen ist, der sich zum Anzocken angestellt hat.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

rstaar schrieb:


> Solange das Konzept beibehalten wird, eine maximale Anzahl an Besuchern auf das Gelände zu lassen, von denen der Großteil nur die tapezierten Wände der Stände sieht, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr, diese Messe zu besuchen.
> 
> Da man die Hallen aus Kostengründen für die Aussteller nicht in "Ab16-Halle" , "Ab18"-Halle" etc. aufteilen kann, führt kein Weg daran vorbei, diese Messe nur für volljährige Personen zugänglich zu machen, damit jede Person, die diese Messe besucht, auch alles sehen kann, auch wenn es nur der Blick über die Schulter eines anderen ist, der sich zum Anzocken angestellt hat.


 
Und warum genau führt da kein Weg dran vorbei???


----------



## rstaar (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und warum genau führt da kein Weg dran vorbei???


 
Mehrere Gründe:

1. Eine Aufteilung der Messehallen nach Alter wird nicht funktionieren, da Publisher wie EA, die sowohl Kindergartenspiele als auch Shooter im Programm haben, sicher nicht einen Stand pro Altersgruppe buchen werden. Für einen Besucher kostet ne Portion Pommes 3€, da möchte ich nicht wissen, was der qm Stand für einen Aussteller kostet...

2. Eine Messe ist dazu da, um Neuheiten zu sehen, gar nicht mal anzuzocken, denn das kann man, wenn man das Spiel kauft, eh irgendwann. Zudem frage ich mich beispielsweise mal nach dem Sinn, was es bringt, beispielsweise ein Battlefield 4 für 10min zu spielen, nachdem man 5 Stunden dafür angestanden hat. Wie es sich spielt, weiß jeder, der den Vorgänger kennt.
Von daher würde meiner Meinung nach vielen ausreichen, einfach mal schauen zu können, was denn als Neuerung hinzugekommen ist.
Die anderen dürfen sich ja auch gerne anstellen für die 10min Zockerei, hab nix dagegen. Nur ich vermute, dass momentan viele einfach nur in den langen Schlangen stehen, weil ihnen das Logo des neuen Spiels auf den Bunkerwänden nicht als Information ausreicht.


----------



## RobertS (24. Juli 2013)

Für mich ist ehrlich gesagt nur sehr schwer nachvollziehbar, wie man sich eine derartige Massenveranstaltung antun kann - zumal Aufwand/Stress den Nutzen weit übersteigt.

In meiner Erinnerung gab es tatsächlich nur zwei oder drei wirklich gute Spielemessen - und das waren die ganz "frühen" Games Conventions in Leipzig (so 2001 bzw. 2002). Nicht in erster Linie, weil es Leipzig war - sondern aus einem anderen simplen Grund: diese fanden nämlich außerhalb der Schulferien statt. Das war eine völlig andere Welt - das kann sich ein heutiger gamescom-Besucher schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen:

- es gab so gut wie keine Warteschlangen, man konnte sich tatsächlich für einen einzigen Tag alles in Ruhe vornehmen
- viele Spiele konnte man - ebenfalls teils ohne zu warten - in recht gemütlichen Ecken anspielen
- das ganze "Show-Drumherum" war weit weniger ausgeprägt und es hatte vielmehr den Charakter einer Fachmesse
- und für mich der wichtigste Punkt: manchmal konnte man dadurch sogar etwas wie Atmosphäre, ja Gemütlichkeit empfinden. 

Noch eine kurze Anekdote: ein Freund von mir hatte sich sogar ein "Herz" gefaßt und uns in ein kurzes Gespräch mit Bruce Shelley verwickelt (Ensemble Studios) - wie gesagt, ohne uns anzustellen.

Das waren Zeiten - da kann mir die gamescom auf kosmische Distanzen hinweg gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

rstaar schrieb:


> Mehrere Gründe:
> 
> 1. Eine Aufteilung der Messehallen nach Alter wird nicht funktionieren, da Publisher wie EA, die sowohl Kindergartenspiele als auch Shooter im Programm haben, sicher nicht einen Stand pro Altersgruppe buchen werden. Für einen Besucher kostet ne Portion Pommes 3€, da möchte ich nicht wissen, was der qm Stand für einen Aussteller kostet...
> 
> ...


 
1) Klar funktioniert eine Aufteilung. Dafür gibts doch die Bändchen.
2) Wenn du eh keine Lust darauf hast, Spiele anzuzocken, warum willst du dann auf die Messe? Deiner Logik nach ist das "Sehen" von Neuigkeiten auch völlig irrelevant, weil das kannst du ja auch dann, wenn das Spiel rauskommt. Und wenn du also "Otto-Normalverbraucher" unbedingt mit den Devs sprechen willst, dann bring deinen Allerwertesten hoch und stelle einen Youtube-Channel oder irgendwas auf die Beine. Dann kannst du auch am Fachbesuchertag kommen und musst nicht die Qualen der Massenmesse erleiden....
Und Neuigkeiten zu Spielen erfährst du abseits vom Anzocken oder im Gespräch mit Entwicklern eh am besten direkt online. Dafür brauchst du wirklich nicht auf eine Messe gehen....


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> Für mich ist ehrlich gesagt nur sehr schwer nachvollziehbar, wie man sich eine derartige Massenveranstaltung antun kann - zumal Aufwand/Stress den Nutzen weit übersteigt.
> 
> In meiner Erinnerung gab es tatsächlich nur zwei oder drei wirklich gute Spielemessen - und das waren die ganz "frühen" Games Conventions in Leipzig (so 2001 bzw. 2002). Nicht in erster Linie, weil es Leipzig war - sondern aus einem anderen simplen Grund: diese fanden nämlich außerhalb der Schulferien statt. Das war eine völlig andere Welt - das kann sich ein heutiger gamescom-Besucher schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Oh ja, diese ganzen hässlichen Gnome (auf dt. Schüler), die da rumrennen. Was bilden die sich eigentlich ein, uns Erwachsenen einfach so den ganzen Platz auf der Gamescom wegzunehmen? Dieses Pack. 

Als erwachsene und zahlungskräftige Endkunden, die wir ab und zu mal ein Spiel kaufen, dürfen wir ja wohl schon erwarten, dass sich die Entwickler persönlich für ein Gespräch mit uns zeitnehmen, schließlich haben sie ja wahrscheinlich auch 0,00001€ von unserem letzten Spielekauf erhalten.

Was sich die ganzen Leute nur einbilden, auch auf Computerspiele zu stehen und auch kommen zu wollen.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2013)

Ob die Rassistischen Trollartigen Lügner, kurz RTL, wieder dort sein werden?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oh ja, diese ganzen hässlichen Gnome (auf dt. Schüler), die da rumrennen. Was bilden die sich eigentlich ein, uns Erwachsenen einfach so den ganzen Platz auf der Gamescom wegzunehmen? Dieses Pack.
> 
> Als erwachsene und zahlungskräftige Endkunden, die wir ab und zu mal ein Spiel kaufen, dürfen wir ja wohl schon erwarten, dass sich die Entwickler persönlich für ein Gespräch mit uns zeitnehmen, schließlich haben sie ja wahrscheinlich auch 0,00001€ von unserem letzten Spielekauf erhalten.
> 
> Was sich die ganzen Leute nur einbilden, auch auf Computerspiele zu stehen und auch kommen zu wollen.....


 Du kannst es noch so süffisant kommentieren, für mich *persönlich* sehe ich das auch so wie RobertS. 

Ich möchte keinem Spieler verbieten die Messe zu besuchen, nur gehe ich aus diesem Grund nicht mehr hin und aus diesem Grund hab ich mir auch die letzten GC in Leipzig geklemmt.

Wie ich bereits meinte, am Anfang war das alles noch kleiner, feiner ... fast familiär möchte ich sagen. Wann kommt man sonst in den Genuss mit einem Lead Designer von einem Spiel zu sprechen was einem interessiert? Wann wird man beim testen jetzt noch gefragt, ob es einem gefallen hat, was deine Anmerkungen sind ... was könnte ggf. verbessert werden?

Ich hab niemanden mit einem Notizblock neben den PCs bzw. Konsolen gesehen, der deine Anmerkungen notiert hat. Klar, ob diese nun umgesetzt werden oder nicht, keine Ahnung ... aber schlussendlich hattest du das Gefühl, das der / die Entwickler von deinem Spiel an deiner Meinung interessiert sind.

Ich mein, selbst wenn man sagen würde an einem Tag nur Personen über 18 Jahren wird die Situation dadurch nicht besser. 

Es ist heute einfach Masse statt Klasse, was für eine Messe nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist, nur war es früher eben andersrum und hat mir jedenfalls 1000x besser gefallen.


----------



## Svatlas (25. Juli 2013)

Ich werde mir die Gamescom bestimmt nicht mehr antun! Daher habt ihr einen Punkt vergessen: Sauerstoffgerät inkl. Atemmaske nicht vergessen, für die ellen losen Warteschlangen (Einlass/Eingang), aufgrund einer brillanten Organisation..... Wer einmal in dieser stinkenden Schlange (Einlass/Eingang) gestanden hat, an einem richtig tollen Sommertag, will nie wieder dahin. Aber vielleicht schaffen Sie es ja dieses Jahr 2  an die Kasse zu setzen, statt nur 1 und die Leute über ne Stunde da verheizen zulassen.... Never ever again!

Wer sich sich über 4 Stunden an einem Messestand anstellt nur um 3 min Spiel zusehen....Ja such den Fehler....

Will die Messe nicht schlecht machen, aber organisatorisch war es einfach nur eine Katastrophe. Außer toll aufgemachte Messestände gab es rein gar nichts zusehen, sofern man sich nicht wie ein doofer in die 4 Stunden Warteschlangen eingereiht hat.

Kann verstehen warum Rabowke unbedingt den Presseausweis haben will  Alles andere ist einfach Unsinn!

Edit: War kurz entschlossen und habe daher nicht vorbestellt  Alle die hinwollen, macht nicht den Fehler ohne eine Karte hinzugehen. Dieser Punkt/Fehler sollte echt auf Platz 1 hier, da der den ganzen Tag versauen kann....Bei dem Line-Up dieses Jahr, nimmt 2 Sauerstoffgeräte mit


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist heute einfach Masse statt Klasse, was für eine Messe nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist, nur war es früher eben andersrum und hat mir jedenfalls 1000x besser gefallen.


 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das anders sehe. Ich würde auch gerne persönlich in angenehmer Atmosphäre mit so manchem Entwickler ein Pläuschchen halten.

Nur ist es völlig unnötig, hier Schüler etc zu bashen, nur weil diese Zeiten nun mal vorbei sind. 

Wie gesagt, wer eine angenehmere Atmo will, muss eben was tun (Youtube-Channel, Blog, etc....), dann bekommt man auch einen Presseausweis. Es ist einfach abenteuerlich anzunehmen, dass der Durchschnittszocker in den heutigen Zeiten noch irgendeinen Einfluss hätte (außer bei Indies vielleicht). Die Zeiten, in denen Zocken ein gesellschaftliches Randphänomen von ein paar wenigen Nerds war, sind nun mal für immer vorbei. Zocken ist heute ein Massenphänomen und das spiegelt die Gamescom wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2013)

Unnötig Schüler zu bashen? Bitte? 

Lass mich raten ... du bist noch Schüler?  

Schüler gehören gebasht, denn diese Gnome haben mir die GamesCom kaputt gemacht!


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Unnötig Schüler zu bashen? Bitte?
> 
> Lass mich raten ... du bist noch Schüler?
> 
> Schüler gehören gebasht, denn diese Gnome haben mir die GamesCom kaputt gemacht!


 
Haha, nein, ich bin schon lange kein Schüler mehr..... 

Und als ob du wegen der GamesCom von Berlin nach Köln fahren würdest in deinem Alter, erzähl mir doch keine Märchen.....ich weiß nicht mal, ob die dich im Altersheim überhaupt so weit weg fahren lassen würden. Wahrscheinlich hätte da selbst deine Pflegeri....Frau was dagegen.....also schieb deinen Lebensfrust nicht auf die armen Schüler....  




Ok....in Wahrheit stehen mir die übelriechenden, lärmenden, frechen und nervenden Balge auch bis zum Hals...


----------



## HK-51 (25. Juli 2013)

Sehr guter Bericht! Aber ein ganz wichtiger Punkt fehlt noch....stinkbesoffen auftauchen! ;D


----------



## Enisra (25. Juli 2013)

HK-51 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Bericht! Aber ein ganz wichtiger Punkt fehlt noch....stinkbesoffen auftauchen! ;D


 
Das ist ein Artikel über Do&Donts der Gamescom, nicht einer über das was man generell machen sollte, ansonsten könnte man noch so Sachen hinzufügen das man sich auch was anziehen sollte oder das man Boulevard wie RTL Magazinen und anderen Hipstern nur so begegnen sollte:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOqtnU2faTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## svigo (25. Juli 2013)

ich boykottiere die Messe seit dem sie aus Leipzig weg ist

sowas will man einfach nicht unterstützen

die GamesConvention hatte wenigstens das gewisse etwas 
aber Lobby Interessen sind halt stärker


----------



## rstaar (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 1) Klar funktioniert eine Aufteilung. Dafür gibts doch die Bändchen.
> 2) Wenn du eh keine Lust darauf hast, Spiele anzuzocken, warum willst du dann auf die Messe? Deiner Logik nach ist das "Sehen" von Neuigkeiten auch völlig irrelevant, weil das kannst du ja auch dann, wenn das Spiel rauskommt. Und wenn du also "Otto-Normalverbraucher" unbedingt mit den Devs sprechen willst, dann bring deinen Allerwertesten hoch und stelle einen Youtube-Channel oder irgendwas auf die Beine. Dann kannst du auch am Fachbesuchertag kommen und musst nicht die Qualen der Massenmesse erleiden....
> Und Neuigkeiten zu Spielen erfährst du abseits vom Anzocken oder im Gespräch mit Entwicklern eh am besten direkt online. Dafür brauchst du wirklich nicht auf eine Messe gehen....



1) Klar funktioniert das mit den Bändchen.  Und jeder Publisher bucht dann pro Halle einen Messestand, jeweils mit Personal etc. 
Und genau letzteres wird nicht funktionieren...

2) Ich glaube den Sinn einer Messe hast du auch noch nicht so ganz begriffen. Wenn ich im September zur IAA nach Frankfurt fahre, dann gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich jedes Auto, was da herumsteht, auch einmal probefahren kann. Probesitzen manchmal, aber nicht bei allen.
Wie ist der IST-Zustand bei der Gamescom? Du fährst hin, zahlst Eintritt und siehst bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur zugekleisterte Bunker. Ein wirklich tolles Erlebnis, gerade als Shooterfan empfiehlt man die Gamescom aufgrund der tollen Stimmung in der 5-stündigen Warteschlange, um überhaupt etwas zu sehen,  sicher gerne weiter.
Wieso ist das Sehen von Neuigkeiten irrelevant? Genau dazu ist eine Messe da, um sich einen allgemeinen Überblick über das Angebot zu verschaffen. 
Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, wo du herausliest, dass ich einen unglaublichen Drang habe, mit irgendeinem Dev zu sprechen, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

rstaar schrieb:


> 1) Klar funktioniert das mit den Bändchen.  Und jeder Publisher bucht dann pro Halle einen Messestand, jeweils mit Personal etc.
> Und genau letzteres wird nicht funktionieren...
> 
> 2) Ich glaube den Sinn einer Messe hast du auch noch nicht so ganz begriffen. Wenn ich im September zur IAA nach Frankfurt fahre, dann gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich jedes Auto, was da herumsteht, auch einmal probefahren kann. Probesitzen manchmal, aber nicht bei allen.
> ...


 
Du willst weder spielen noch reden, sondern nur "sehen". Dafür brauchst du für Computerspiele nun wirklich nicht auf eine Messe gehen, das geht online deutlich besser.....


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (25. Juli 2013)

Vergesst am besten Bf4. Als ich auf der Gc war und bei Bf3 angestanden bin, war die wartezeit mal locker 8 Stunden.... deswegen vergesst Bf 4 einfach ^^


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Bloodwolf123 schrieb:


> Vergesst am besten Bf4. Als ich auf der Gc war und bei Bf3 angestanden bin, war die wartezeit mal locker 8 Stunden.... deswegen vergesst Bf 4 einfach ^^


 
Ich hab 4 (Haupt-)Ziele auf der diesjährigen Gamescom:

1) CDPR und Witcher 3
2) Oculus Rift
3) PES 2014
4) Watch Dogs

Darüber hinaus ist alles nur Bonus....


----------



## rstaar (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du willst weder spielen noch reden, sondern nur "sehen". Dafür brauchst du für Computerspiele nun wirklich nicht auf eine Messe gehen, das geht online deutlich besser.....


 
Leider nur fast. Bei den tollen Filmchen auf youtube oder gametrailers.com sieht man eben nicht alles, und meistens auch nicht in HD.
Daher Messe, wo man Ingame-Grafik sehen könnte, wenn die Mauern nicht wären.

Aber egal, ich klinke mich aus dieser Diskussion jetzt aus, da du eh meine Beiträge nicht zuende liest, geschweige denn verstehst.
 Bei einer Sache, kannst du dir aber sicher sein: In der Zeit, wo die Gamescom dieses Jahr ist, bin ich knapp 5000km von Köln entfernt. Solange sich am Konzept der Messe sich nichts ändert, wird es 2014 genauso aussehen, wobei ich für die 5000km im nächsten Jahr nicht garantieren kann.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab 4 (Haupt-)Ziele auf der diesjährigen Gamescom:
> 
> 1) CDPR und Witcher 3
> 2) Oculus Rift
> ...


 
Schon allein Watch Dogs und The Witcher könnten Deinen Zeitplan arg ins schwanken bringen. Geschweige denn PES und Octulus Rift.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schon allein Watch Dogs und The Witcher könnten Deinen Zeitplan arg ins schwanken bringen. Geschweige denn PES und Octulus Rift.


 
Leider wahr....

Aber versuchen kann man es ja mal. Ich gehe natürlich auch Donnerstag (oder Freitag) hin und nicht am Wochenende....


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Leider wahr....
> 
> Aber versuchen kann man es ja mal. Ich gehe natürlich auch Donnerstag (oder Freitag) hin und nicht am Wochenende....


 
Müsste aber eigentlich an einem Tag locker klappen, wenn du frühzeitig da bist. 
Letztes Jahr hatten wir an einem Tag Borderlands 2, Planetside 2,  Dishonored, COD Black Ops 2, Tomb Raider, Hitman und Crysis 3 durchbekommen. Und das mit kleineren Pausen. Mit richtiger Planung geht das schon 

Wobei du vor allem für Watch Dogs wohl extrem viel Wartezeit einplanen musst. Schätze das wird dieses Jahr einer diese Titel, bei die 4 Stunden Schilder aufgestellt werden. Und das wohl leider auch Donnerstags und Freitags.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Müsste aber eigentlich an einem Tag locker klappen, wenn du frühzeitig da bist.
> Letztes Jahr hatten wir an einem Tag Borderlands 2, Planetside 2,  Dishonored, COD Black Ops 2, Tomb Raider, Hitman und Crysis 3 durchbekommen. Und das mit kleineren Pausen. Mit richtiger Planung geht das schon
> 
> Wobei du vor allem für Watch Dogs wohl extrem viel Wartezeit einplanen musst. Schätze das wird dieses Jahr einer diese Titel, bei die 4 Stunden Schilder aufgestellt werden. Und das wohl leider auch Donnerstags und Freitags.


 
Zum Glück ist Watch Dogs aber auch das Spiel, auf das ich (auf der Gamescom) am ehesten verzichten würde.... 

Davon habe ich schon so viel Gameplaymaterial und Trailer usw auch von der E3 gesehen, dass ich es verschmerzen könnte....

Bei Witcher 3 ist natürlich die Frage, wie viel man überhaupt zu sehen bekommt. Es gibt ja Gerüchte, dass die behind-closed-doors Demo der E3 auf der Gamescom der breiten Öffentlichkeit präsentiert werden soll, wenn vielleicht auch nur in Teilen. Das wäre natürlich sehr geil. 

Von PES2014 erwarte ich schon, dass ich das ohne riesige Warteschlangen spielen kann, da die Mehrheit ja eh auf Fifa steht und ein Fußballspiel ja auch keine Ewigkeiten dauert....

Oculus Rift ist vielleicht eher noch ein Geheimtipp und auch noch eine Art Gimmick (zumindest ist es jetzt kein Gerät, was sich der durchschnittliche Schüler von seinem Taschengeld anschafft.....), daher rechne ich mir da auch rechte gute Chancen aus, das in der Tat mal ausprobieren zu können. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie viele Prototypen die dann dabei haben und zur Verfügung stellen. Überhaupt ist VR wohl einer der besten Gründe auf die GC zu gehen, weil man das tatsächlich selbst erleben muss und nicht auf einem Video oder durch einen Artikel erfahren kann.... 

Ich plane natürlich schon, morgens zur Öffnungszeit auf der Matte zu stehen und abends, wenn der Laden dicht gemacht wird, wieder zu gehen......man sollte natürlich wissen, wo was ist und sich einen Hallenplan mitnehmen, auf dem die persönlichen Favs notiert sind.


----------



## Datamind (26. Juli 2013)

Bloodwolf123 schrieb:


> Vergesst am besten Bf4. Als ich auf der Gc war und bei Bf3 angestanden bin, war die wartezeit mal locker 8 Stunden.... deswegen vergesst Bf 4 einfach ^^



Hammer, 8 Stunden Wartezeit. Und das noch nicht mal umsonst, zusätzlich noch das ganze Eintrittsgeld draufgegangen um diese Sehenswürdigkeit zu begutachten. Hut ab, ihr habt die Nerven und die Geduld... wie lange durftest du dann letztendlich spielen?


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Von PES2014 erwarte ich schon, dass ich das ohne riesige Warteschlangen spielen kann, da die Mehrheit ja eh auf Fifa steht und ein Fußballspiel ja auch keine Ewigkeiten dauert....



ich versteh allerdings nicht, wieso man auf die Gamescom gehen sollte, nur um das neue FIFA oder ProEvo auszuprobieren, da die Demo auch ungefähr im selben Zeitraum erscheint, in dem auch die GC stattfindet...


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> ich versteh allerdings nicht, wieso man auf die Gamescom gehen sollte, nur um das neue FIFA oder ProEvo auszuprobieren, da die Demo auch ungefähr im selben Zeitraum erscheint, in dem auch die GC stattfindet...


 
Ich gehe ja nicht "nur" deswegen hin. Aber wenn ich schon mal da bin, kann ich es ja ausprobieren. Falls die Demo früher rauskommt, mache ich vielleicht auch was anderes auf der GC...


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juli 2013)

bin alle 4 Tage dort (bzw. in Köln) 

mindestens 2 Tage (vorzugsweise Donnerstag und Freitag) muss man auf jeden Fall einplanen, wenn man ein paar (große) Spiele oder die Next Gen Konsolen oder Oculus Rift am Plan hat.


----------



## tr1plezero (26. Juli 2013)

ich hadere noch ob ich hinfahren (fliegen) soll... Wenn dann komme ich eh nur am Mittwoch mit meinem Fachbesucherausweis.

Jemand aus München der mitfliegen möchte? Mittwoch morgens würde ich hinfliegen. Fachbesucherticket bekommt ihr von mir zum normalpreis. PN an mich.


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. Juli 2013)

hoppala, aus versehen in meinen zweit-gewinnspiel account eingeloggt 

An den acc die PN bitte...


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> hoppala, aus versehen in meinen zweit-gewinnspiel account eingeloggt


 
Das ist ja armselig (und darüber hinaus bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen....)


----------



## Faboan (28. Juli 2013)

ich versteh die leute die sich 300min irgendwo anstellen auch nicht.die sind sich wohl für nichts zu schade.
nachdem ich 2011 auf einer völlig überfüllten und nervenaufreibenden gamescon war ließ ich im jahr darauf das ganze einfach mal aus.
dieses jahr fahre ich ausschließlich hin um einige e-friends zu treffen.(und wegen des star citizen events in köln)
ich denke nämlich nicht dass man irgendwas verbessert hat.im gegenteil es wird noch voller und man muss schon sein zelt mitnehmen um 1 bescheuertes spiel zu sehen. (nicht dass es beamer gäbe und man die ganze halle bestreamen könnte,nein man muss auf geheim machen und die leute anstehen lassen.)

bei dem pimfatz muss ich ganz klar sagen: jop,macht ihr man ohne mich^^
man erreicht irgendwann ein alter da wirds einem einfach zu dumm.

bevor ichs vergesse liegt ein völlig anderer fail auf der 1 nämlich:

seine freundin mit auf die GC schleppen und allen anderen wertvolle luft wegathmen lassen (nur weil die überall dabei sein muss) obwohl die an games genauso interesse hat wie ne tüte pommes an wärmeleitpaste.

ich muss sagen: in leipzig war es 10k mal angenehmer,mag aber auch an den besuchern heute verglichen mit damals liegen!


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

Faboan schrieb:


> ich versteh die leute die sich 300min irgendwo anstellen auch nicht.die sind sich wohl für nichts zu schade.
> nachdem ich 2011 auf einer völlig überfüllten und nervenaufreibenden gamescon war ließ ich im jahr darauf das ganze einfach mal aus.
> dieses jahr fahre ich ausschließlich hin um einige e-friends zu treffen.(und wegen des star citizen events in köln)
> ich denke nämlich nicht dass man irgendwas verbessert hat.im gegenteil es wird noch voller und man muss schon sein zelt mitnehmen um 1 bescheuertes spiel zu sehen. (nicht dass es beamer gäbe und man die ganze halle bestreamen könnte,nein man muss auf geheim machen und die leute anstehen lassen.)
> ...


 
Kleiner Tipp: für andere Leute ist es auch viel angenehmer, wenn man die deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet....


----------



## Dyson (28. Juli 2013)

Klingt für mich alles furchtbar, auch wenn man die Fehler nicht macht.
300 Minuten anstehen um ein neues BF oder CoD anzuspielen... sorry aber bescheuerter gehts kaum.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Juli 2013)

Dyson schrieb:


> Klingt für mich alles furchtbar, auch wenn man die Fehler nicht macht.
> 300 Minuten anstehen um ein neues BF oder CoD anzuspielen... sorry aber bescheuerter gehts kaum.


 
Zu beachten gilt übrigens auch das 300 Minuten, auch für die GC, eine extreme Zeit sind. Viele stellen das hier so hin, als sei das jetzt die Standardzeit für jeden Stand, aber man bekommt von vielen Spielen wesentlich mehr als nur 10 Minuten Gameplay zu sehen und steht auch wesentlich weniger an. 
Und wenn man es richtig anstellt kann man auch die ganz großen Titel mit kürzerer Wartezeit sehen. 
Die Messe kann sich also durchaus lohnen 

Man kann übrigens auch nicht "mit den Spielen die ganze Halle bestreamen"  
Das liegt ganz einfach an den Altersbegrenzungen, diese abgeschlossenen Stände gibt es nicht nur um Leute zu nerven 
Abgesehen davon sind sie auch extrem praktisch, da sie einem die nötige Ruhe geben um die Präsentationen innerhalb zu genießen.


----------



## speedyoha (28. Juli 2013)

Ob jetzt Platz 1 der größte Fehler ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Mir persönlich bringen Messen nix. Zuviel Trubel und Lust zum langen Anstehen hab ich auch nicht. Die Sachen die interessieren sind meist sowieso komplett belagert. Lieber informiere ich mich durch Messe Videos oder durch Artikel im Internet oder in Zeitschriften.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Zu beachten gilt übrigens auch das 300 Minuten, auch für die GC, eine extreme Zeit sind. Viele stellen das hier so hin, als sei das jetzt die Standardzeit für jeden Stand, aber man bekommt von vielen Spielen wesentlich mehr als nur 10 Minuten Gameplay zu sehen und steht auch wesentlich weniger an.
> Und wenn man es richtig anstellt kann man auch die ganz großen Titel mit kürzerer Wartezeit sehen.
> Die Messe kann sich also durchaus lohnen
> 
> ...



Und wie stellt man es richtig an?

(Und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Fachbesuchertag, das ist unfair....)


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wie stellt man es richtig an?
> 
> (Und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Fachbesuchertag, das ist unfair....)


 
Das wäre mein erster Tipp gewesen 

Naja es ist natürlich völlig klar, dass man nicht alle großen Titel a la Watch Dogs, COD oder BF in einem Tag durchbekommen würde. 
Aber wenn man sich wie du z.B. nur für Watch Dogs/The Witcher interessiert kann man versuchen praktisch mit dem Öffnen der Messe da zu sein. Würde ich dir sowieso empfehlen wenn du nur einen Tag da bist. Je früher du an den großen Ständen bist desto kürzer sind die Schlangen noch. Wenn man sich Nachmittags oder auch Mittags anstellt ist die Wartezeit natürlich viel länger.
Manchmal werden die Schlangen auch gegen Abend kürzer.

Mit Wartezeit musst du natürlich so oder so rechnen. Kann schon sein das du für Watch Dogs je nach Betrieb auch zu einem günstigen Zeitpunkt bis zu 2 Stunden einrechnen musst. Aber man muss ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit mit der ganzen Gruppe in der Schlange stehen, wir haben uns mit Warten immer abgewechselt und die anderen waren dann z.B. was essen oder haben noch nach was anderem geschaut. 

Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass dieses Jahr nochmal alles anders wird  Zumindest wenn sie ihren Besucherrekord wieder brechen wollen. Voll wird es um die Mittagszeit auf jeden Fall, deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle früh da sein.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

Darf man denn auf die GamesCom eigene Verpflegung mitnehmen? Also Essen und Plastikflaschen usw?

Gruppe ist relativ, da wir nur zu zweit dort sind, ein Kumpel und ich.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Darf man denn auf die GamesCom eigene Verpflegung mitnehmen? Also Essen und Plastikflaschen usw?


 ja natürlich 

nur man sollte sich damit halt nicht umbedingt ins Bistro oder an den Imbiss setzen. Aber es gibt genug Sitzmöglichkeiten auch Abseits dieser Orte. Ich nehm immer eigenes Trinken mit, da es doch ne Ecke günstiger ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Juli 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja natürlich
> 
> nur man sollte sich damit halt nicht umbedingt ins Bistro oder an den Imbiss setzen. Aber es gibt genug Sitzmöglichkeiten auch Abseits dieser Orte. Ich nehm immer eigenes Trinken mit, da es doch ne Ecke günstiger ist.


 
Wir haben uns morgens vor der Messe immer ein paar Liter Flaschen Wasser und Brötchen im Rewe gekauft. So kommt man wesentlich billiger weg, die Essen- und Trinkenpreise auf der Messe selbst sind natürlich etwas überteuert.


----------



## Faboan (28. Juli 2013)

*hust*

"    Kleiner Tipp: für andere Leute ist es auch viel angenehmer, wenn man die deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet..."

mit entsprechend hirnleistung stellt das eigentlich für niemanden ein problem dar.
ich stufe dich freundlicher weise einfach mal als troll ein und nicht als dumm


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wir haben uns morgens vor der Messe immer ein paar Liter Flaschen Wasser und Brötchen im Rewe gekauft. So kommt man wesentlich billiger weg, die Essen- und Trinkenpreise auf der Messe selbst sind natürlich etwas überteuert.


 


Ja das stimmt. Aber am Ende bekommt doch jeder KOSTENLOS Dosen Cola.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Aber am Ende bekommt doch jeder KOSTENLOS Dosen Cola.


 
Stimmt, bei den Ein- und Ausgängen sind in den letzten Jahren immer kostenlos Coladosen verschenkt worden. 
Leider kommt man bei sommerlichen Temperaturen mit einer Dose Cola nicht über den Tag


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Faboan schrieb:


> "    Kleiner Tipp: für andere Leute ist es auch viel angenehmer, wenn man die deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet..."
> 
> mit entsprechend hirnleistung stellt das eigentlich für niemanden ein problem dar.
> ich stufe dich freundlicher weise einfach mal als troll ein und nicht als dumm


 
Mit entsprechender Hirnleistung kann man auch gleich die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten, weil man es dadurch seinen Leser LEICHTER macht, die eigenen Texte zu lesen. Das hat damit zu tun, wie das Hirn einen Text erkennt. Bei geübten Lesern registriert das Hirn Texte nämlich in Mustern und da spielt die Groß- und Kleinschreibung eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Rolle, da dadurch Texte deutlich schneller erfasst werden können. 

Da dir das schlicht egal ist, stufe ich dich freundlicherweise einfach mal als nichtwissend oder einfach ignorant ein....


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei den Ein- und Ausgängen sind in den letzten Jahren immer kostenlos Coladosen verschenkt worden.
> Leider kommt man bei sommerlichen Temperaturen mit einer Dose Cola nicht über den Tag


 

LOL, ich hab ja auch geschrieben DOSEN. Wenn du die leere Dose abgibst, bekommst du sofort eine neue.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> LOL, ich hab ja auch geschrieben DOSEN. Wenn du die leere Dose abgibst, bekommst du sofort eine neue.


 
Ist aber nett, dass die an einen Koffeinsüchtigen wie mich denken....


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> LOL, ich hab ja auch geschrieben DOSEN. Wenn du die leere Dose abgibst, bekommst du sofort eine neue.


 
Ah ok, wusste ich gar nicht. Trotzdem braucht man auf der Messe noch was anderes zu trinken, die Dosen werden ja außerhalb verteilt


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ah ok, wusste ich gar nicht. Trotzdem braucht man auf der Messe noch was anderes zu trinken, die Dosen werden ja außerhalb verteilt


 
Ja das stimmt. Zum Glück habe die Toiletten.!


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ah ok, wusste ich gar nicht. Trotzdem braucht man auf der Messe noch was anderes zu trinken, die Dosen werden ja außerhalb verteilt


 außerdem ist das Zero Coka, Zero Cola ... was ne pappsüße Brühe  ok ne Dose geht, aber ne zweite


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> außerdem ist das Zero Coka, Zero Cola ... was ne pappsüße Brühe  ok ne Dose geht, aber ne zweite


 Ich bin Schwabe, ich nehm alles, was umsonst ist...  

Außerdem bin ich erprobter Energy-Trinker, süßer als das kann es ja auch kaum sein.....


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin Schwabe, ich nehm alles, was umsonst ist...
> 
> Außerdem bin ich erprobter Energy-Trinker, süßer als das kann es ja auch kaum sein.....


 
Ich dacht du wärst ´n Gelbfüßler?


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich dacht du wärst ´n Gelbfüßler?


 
Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


 
hast du nicht gesagt das von Karlsruhe abfährst?


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hast du nicht gesagt das von Karlsruhe abfährst?


 
Ich bin ein Schwabe wohnhaft im Badnerland....


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Schwabe wohnhaft im Badnerland....


 
ich dachte wenn Schwobe wegziehen, gehen die alle nach Berlin


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich dachte wenn Schwobe wegziehen, gehen die alle nach Berlin


 
Bah, im Süden ist's viel schöner. Die Badner haben wenigstens trinkbaren Wein. Und zur Pfalz oder nach Frankreich ist es auch nicht weit, das freut den Gaumen......

Und im Gegensatz zu den wichtigtuerischen Berlinern sind wir im Süden auch wirklich wichtig...


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und zur Pfalz oder nach Frankreich ist es auch nicht weit, das freut den Gaumen......


 
Noch wichtiger als die Nähe zu Frankreich und der Pfalz ist natürlich die Nähe zum schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands: dem Saarland


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Noch wichtiger als die Nähe zu Frankreich und der Pfalz ist natürlich die Nähe zum schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands: dem Saarland


 
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in all den Jahren, in denen ich jetzt in Karlsruhe wohne, kein einziges Mal im Saarland war.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in all den Jahren, in denen ich jetzt in Karlsruhe wohne, kein einziges Mal im Saarland war.


 
vielleicht warst du auch nur zu schnell und hast es verpasst


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in all den Jahren, in denen ich jetzt in Karlsruhe wohne, kein einziges Mal im Saarland war.


 
Wir haben hier schon ein par sehenswerte Sachen 
Auch wenn mir...ähhh...gerade keine einfallen


----------



## knarfe1000 (31. Juli 2013)

Maggie und Lyoner..


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und im Gegensatz zu den wichtigtuerischen Berlinern sind wir im Süden auch wirklich wichtig...


 Mowl?  

Aber diese 'urban legends' darf ich mir auch von einem Kumpel anhören, der seit paar Jahren in BaWü wohnt. Der kommt eigentlich auch aus Berlin, aber erzählt seit paar Monaten auch so eine Grütze!


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Maggie und Lyoner..


 Lyoner kommt aus dem Saarland?


----------



## knarfe1000 (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Lyoner kommt aus dem Saarland?



Zumindest ist sie dort weit verbreitet und eine Art Grundnahrungsmittel. Genau wie Maggie


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2013)

Lyoner und Maggie in ner schönen Nudelsuppe, passt doch
außerdem ist nix gegen Worscht, Weck und Woi einzuwenden


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> außerdem ist nix gegen Worscht, Weck und Woi einzuwenden



Ja, dagegen lässt sich nun wirklich nichts sagen....(mal abgesehen vom hässlichen Akzent....).....


----------



## LordCrash (18. August 2013)

So, mein Gamescom-Plan steht:

- CDPR
- Oculus VR
- Sega
- Ubisoft
- Computec

(Und evtl. noch Konami am Abend, falls es die Zeit zulässt, was ich eher bezweifle....)


----------



## Raubhamster (4. August 2014)

"Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2013 verpassen"
Ach ja? Eine Zeitmaschine besitze ich (noch nicht).


----------



## dancle (4. August 2014)

Ich bin eigentlich nur dort um ein paar Menschen zu treffen. Die Messen ansich geht mir Meilenweit am Hintern vorbei, weil sie extrem überflüssig ist. Alles was ich über die Spiele wissen will, erfahre ich sowieso zu den GamesCom Tagen ansich genug im Netz und nur um 5 Minuten eine Beta eines Spieles zu zocken 5 oder 6 anzustehen empfinde ich als absoluten Quatsch. Die Messe hat in meinen Augen nicht mehr so viel Bedeutung, genau wie die Cebit, auf die man locker auch verzichten kann.


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2014)

platz 1: hingehen


----------



## McMurmel00 (4. August 2014)

Was ist denn am 21.08.? - ein Mittwoch ist es schonmal nicht...


----------



## winteroli (4. August 2014)

öhm..   "Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2013 verpassen" ?    noch nicht in 2014 angekommen?


----------



## Markusx26 (5. August 2014)

Wieso sich mit tausenden von Kindern abgeben, wenn ich statt dessen schön ruhig und entspannt meine Frühschicht machen kann? Am besten wäre ein Tag für Besucher ab 18 Jahre. Keine Kinder, kein Geschrei und weniger Wartezeiten. Am besten die Gamescon 2015 genau nach den Sommerferien legen. Der ganze Kindergarten hat bereits 2013 genervt weshalb ich dieses Jahr nicht dort bin.


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2014)

Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, dass genau diese "Kinder" eben die Zielgruppe darstellen. Außerdem, machen wir uns nichts vor, es gibt 17 Jährige die sich weitaus besser benehmen (können) als 18 Jährige oder 19 Jährige.

D.h. ob du jetzt soviel gewonnen hast? Ich glaube nicht.

Einzig und allein die Pressetage sind interessant. Ich hab mich allerdings noch nicht dafür interessiert, was man genau dafür mitbringen muss.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. August 2014)

*Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2013 verpassen*

ähm ... ja 
Hauptsache man verpasst sie *2014* nicht


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. August 2014)

Platz 2 ist ja wohl nicht in Saturn /Media Markt gehen wenn man während der Gamescom schon in Köln ist. Die haben jedes Jahr echt Kracherangebote in der Gamescom Woche.

Am 21.08 wird übrigens jeder vor verschlossenen Türen stehen und wir haben 2014 nicht 2013.


----------



## McDrake (5. August 2014)

Wurde hier einfach die News vom letzten Jahr als neu eingesetzt?
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...r-gamescom-2013-begehen-kann.html#post9611624

Seite 1 des Threads.

24.07.2013, 10:5
24.07.2013, 10:5


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. August 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2013 verpassen*
> ähm ... ja
> Hauptsache man verpasst sie *2014* nicht



Ärgerlich, korrigiert - vielen Dank fürs Mitdenken 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Sampaguita (5. August 2014)

Da fällt mir noch ein "dümmster Fehler" (vor allem für Redakteure) ein: Zur Gamescom fahren aber am Wochenende davor die Evoke verpassen. Jedes Jahr wundere ich mich erneut, wieso man nicht die Gelegenheit ergreift mal den Entwicklern bei einem ihrer Hobbies über die Schultern zu schauen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. August 2014)

Dann begehe ich wohl den dümmsten Fehler in diesen Top 15. Ich fahre nicht zur Gamescom. Ich habe es dreimal mit gemacht, als die Messe noch in Leipzig war. Das reichte mir. Da gebe ich mir doch lieber drei Tage Metal-Festival. Viele, viele Steaks, Bier und die Möglichkeit, mich zu benehmen, wie ein hirnloses Tier.  Und die Wartezeiten nicht nicht so lang.


----------



## McDrake (6. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann begehe ich wohl den dümmsten Fehler in diesen Top 15. Ich fahre nicht zur Gamescom. Ich habe es dreimal mit gemacht, als die Messe noch in Leipzig war.


in Leipzig war ich auch 2x (davor in London an der ECTS)
Allerdings an den nicht öffentlichen Tagen.
Fand die Anreise von der Schweiz nicht ganz so praktisch 
Und die Hitze war ziemlich heftig. 

An den neuen GCs war ich nicht mehr.
Ich hatte zwar die Möglichkeit, aber zwei Tage weg vom Betrieb bedeutete zwei Tage Arbeit nachholen.
Da hab ich dankend abgelehnt
Inzwischen hat man die News im Netz schneller und die Präsentationen ausführlicher.
Und sich anstellen um Games zu spielen... das war früher mal in den Spielhallen mein Ding

An dieser Stelle danke an alle Redis dieser Branche


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2014)

wobei ein Logikfehler von vielen ist, da nicht hinzugehen weil man die News eh im Netz sieht und vielleicht auch ne Gameplaydemo vorgespielt bekommt die in 85% der Fälle eh nichts anderes als man selbst macht,
sondern das man in direkten Kontakt mit anderen kommt und auch auf Bekannte treffen kann, die man so nicht unbedingt auf anderen Conventions o.ä. treffen würde, da die Schnittmenge im schlechtestenfall auf Spiele beschränkt ist


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ein Logikfehler von vielen ist, da nicht hinzugehen weil man die News eh im Netz sieht und vielleicht auch ne Gameplaydemo vorgespielt bekommt die in 85% der Fälle eh nichts anderes als man selbst macht,
> sondern das man in direkten Kontakt mit anderen kommt und auch auf Bekannte treffen kann, die man so nicht unbedingt auf anderen Conventions o.ä. treffen würde, da die Schnittmenge im schlechtestenfall auf Spiele beschränkt ist



Hmm, da lade ich lieber Bekannte zu mir ein, oder komme umgekehrt selbst zu Besuch. Selbst der Fachbesuchertag ist in Köln für meinen Geschmack mittlerweile zu überlaufen, um noch wirklich Freude zu machen, von den anderen Tagen brauchen wir gar nicht erst anzufangen. Da ich zudem unter leichter Enochlophobie (Angst vor Menschenmassen, nicht Agoraphobie) leide, sind solche Menschenhaufen für mich alles andere als angenehm.


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2014)

ja ne, das ist auch ein Logikfehler der nur in einen Begrenzten Rahmen funktioniert und nja, wie eigentlich meistens viel zu egozentrisch,
Einladen funktioniert jetzt nur bei "näheren" Bekannten und irgendwo auch nur partiell bei Leuten die weit weg wohnen


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, das ist auch ein Logikfehler der nur in einen Begrenzten Rahmen funktioniert und nja, wie eigentlich meistens viel zu egozentrisch,
> Einladen funktioniert jetzt nur bei "näheren" Bekannten und irgendwo auch nur partiell bei Leuten die weit weg wohnen



Ach geh, für was gibt's Autos, Züge und Flugzeuge?


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2014)

nja, aber 8h Autofahrt ist jetzt doch eher ... murks


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ein Logikfehler von vielen ist, da nicht hinzugehen weil man die News eh im Netz sieht und vielleicht auch ne Gameplaydemo vorgespielt bekommt die in 85% der Fälle eh nichts anderes als man selbst macht,
> sondern das man in direkten Kontakt mit anderen kommt und auch auf Bekannte treffen kann, die man so nicht unbedingt auf anderen Conventions o.ä. treffen würde, da die Schnittmenge im schlechtestenfall auf Spiele beschränkt ist



Bekannte und andere Kontakte kann man auch woanders treffen.  
Ich war damals in Leipzig, als die Messe noch Games Convention hieß, wegen den Games und weil es einfach mal was neues für mich war. Aber um neue Kontakte zu knüpfen oder Bekannte zu treffen, nutze ich lieber andere Möglichkeiten. ^^
Mir sind die Wartezeiten einfach zu lang. Auf dem letzten Metalfestival stand ich 30 Minuten wegen einem großen Bier an. Das war mir schon zu viel. Und ich stehe bestimmt keine 4h an, nur um ein Spiel 10-20min. anspielen zu dürfen. ^^ 
Und wenn ich wissen will, wie ein Spiel ist, dann schaue ich mir Videos an, spiele Betas (sofern vorhanden) oder lese Previews/Test- und Userberichte verschiedener Seiten durch. 

Für mich persönlich spricht also nichts für eine solche Spielemesse. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Ausmaß.


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bekannte und andere Kontakte kann man auch woanders treffen.



wo denn?


----------



## Hurshi (10. August 2014)

Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2014 verpassen ???

Ist nich der dümmste fehler sich 2-15 anzutun wo doch eh alles im Internet zu sehen ist ?


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2014)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Ist nich der dümmste fehler sich 2-15 anzutun wo doch eh alles im Internet zu sehen ist ?



du wunderst dich bestimmt auch über all die Depperten bei den Fussballspielen, den Auto Rennen und den Konzerten, wo man doch alles im Internet sehen kann


----------



## Sheggo (14. August 2014)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Und der ultimativ dümmste Gamescom-Fail auf Platz 1: Gamescom 2014 verpassen ???
> 
> Ist nich der dümmste fehler sich 2-15 anzutun wo doch eh alles im Internet zu sehen ist ?



richtig! Messen nerven einfach nur übelst. wenn man das wirklich Interessante sehen will, schafft man nur 2 Stände pro Tag...
lieber gemütlich daheim die Highlights im Internet angucken. brauchbares Zeug lässt sich eh nicht mehr abstauben


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. August 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> richtig! Messen nerven einfach nur übelst. wenn man das wirklich Interessante sehen will, schafft man nur 2 Stände pro Tag...
> lieber gemütlich daheim die Highlights im Internet angucken. brauchbares Zeug lässt sich eh nicht mehr abstauben



Das mit den 2 Ständen pro Tag ist Bullshit. 
In den 4 Jahren, in denen ich auf der GC war, hab ich jedesmal fast alle, für mich interessanten, Stände in 1 - 2 Tagen abhaken können. Wenn man es richtig anstellt, kriegt man an nur einem Tag viel zu sehen. 
Spiele anspielen kann man von zu Hause auch nicht  Und die Spiele auf der Messe vorgeführt zu bekommen hat auch immer was ganz besonderes, ich mag ja dieses "Messe-Feeling" allgemein sehr. 
Die Argumente "man bekommt eh nur 2 Spiele zu sehen" oder "man muss ja überall 6 Stunden anstehen" kommen meistens von Leuten, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden.


----------



## Schallrich (16. August 2016)

Zu Platz 14:
Wer trinkt denn bitte das Spülwasser aus den Brauereien serviert in Reagenzgläsern?


----------

